# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Missed GP appointments

## Paula

Mental health patients missing GP appointments 'at risk' http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46825600

----------

Allalone (11-01-19),OldMike (11-01-19),Strugglingmum (11-01-19),Suzi (11-01-19)

----------

